# Logo - Steuerung zum Abgewöhnen



## Blockmove (31 August 2021)

[Frust On]
Nachdem die Moeller easy4 zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist, habe ich jetzt eine Logo für meine PV-Warmwasser-Steuerung verwendet.
Heute mal den ganzen Käse programmiert.
Gegen die Logo ist ja TIA die reinste Wohltat.
Da ich in TIA normal FUP verwende, hab ich damit in Logo auch angefangen.
Mit dem Dreck kann man vielleicht ein paar Rollos oder Lampen programmieren, aber sobald es aufwendiger wird, bekommt man da ja nen Anfall.
Also den Mist gelöscht und in KOP neu erstellt.
Für nen simplen Regler und ein wenig Modbus-Kommunikation (9 Seiten Programm) einen ganzen Tag 🤮
Keine vernünftige Programmieroberfläche, aber dafür AWS-Cloudanbindung ... Ticken die noch?
[Frust Off]


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 August 2021)

Das gleiche Erlebnis hat vermutlich jemand, der nur am PC in Hochsprachen programmiert, wenn er zum ersten Mal ein SPS Programm in FUP oder KOP sieht. Es ist Gewöhnungssache, ich werde mit der Logo-Programmierung auch nicht warm. Für einfache Anwendungen mit einer Wochenschaltuhr und ein paar logischen Verknüpfungen hat sie aber schon ihren Einsatzzweck. Spätestens mit Analogwertverarbeitung rollen sich einem aber wirklich die Fußnägel auf. Für alles was in er Logo mehr als eine Seite benötigt, würde ich definitiv eine "normale" SPS einsetzen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2021)

Ich denke mal, wenn man "richtige" SPSén programmiert, dann ist die Logo nichts mehr für einen bzw. nur noch
für 0815 Aufgaben. Der Preissprung zur kleinsten 1200ér ist auch nicht sehr groß.

Dieter, musst du die Logo an ihrem 25. Geburtstag so schlecht reden? 
https://support.industry.siemens.co...feiern/267213/?page=0&pageSize=10#post1033959


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für nen simplen Regler und ein wenig Modbus-Kommunikation (9 Seiten Programm) einen ganzen Tag


Da ist der Aufpreis zur kleinsten 1200ér aber schon 4x wieder drin


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wenn man "richtige" SPSén programmiert, dann ist die Logo nichts mehr für einen bzw. nur noch
> für 0815 Aufgaben. Der Preissprung zur kleinsten 1200ér ist auch nicht sehr groß.


Das mit dem Preisunterschied muss man etwas differenziert sehen.
Es handelt sich um ein privates Projekt. in wenigen Jahren gehe ich in den Ruhestand und hab dann keinen Zugriff mehr auf TIA-Lizenzen.
Wenn ich also das Projekt mit ner 1200er mach, dann brauch ich eigentlich ein Starterkit. Und da sind wir bei ca. 400-450€.
Logo kostet 95€ und die Software 55€. Ich hatte sogar noch ne updatefähige Uralt-Version bei meinen CDs.
Bei TIA muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich in den nächsten Jahren kostenpflichtige Updates brauchen würde.
Ich geb ja zu, dass ich gestern mehrfach mit dem Gedanken an ne 1200er gespielt hab.
Aber dann hat doch der Schwabe in mir gesiegt.
Oder anders gesagt:
Die Logo kostet wenig Geld und einmal viel Nerven
TIA kostet wenig Nerven aber dafür laufend Geld.

Viele Grüße 
Dieter


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2021)

Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht, man muss differenzieren ob privat oder gewerblich.


----------



## M4NGO (1 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei TIA muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich in den nächsten Jahren kostenpflichtige Updates brauchen würde.



Warum solltest du denn Updates brauchen?
Wenn du in ein paar Jahren neue Hardware kaufst, ja, dann könnte es sein, das du eine neuere Version brauchst, aber nicht für den Kram den du heute kaufst.
S5 und S7-300er Steuerungen kannst du ja auch noch mit dem alten Kram betüddeln.


----------



## ducati (1 September 2021)

Ich seh den Vorteil der Logo in Gebäuden eher darin, dass man sie in ne Unterverteilung ordentlich einbauen kann. Für ne 1200/1500SP brauchst ja irgendwie nen Schaltschrank.


----------



## ducati (1 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei TIA muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich in den nächsten Jahren kostenpflichtige Updates brauchen würde.
> 
> TIA kostet wenig Nerven aber dafür laufend Geld.


ich glaub Dir nicht, dass Du nicht weisst, wie das für private Testzwecke auch anders geht


----------



## rlw (1 September 2021)

Scheint aber doch oft verwendet zu werde, wenn man sieht dass es im Siemens Forum 7500 Beiträge nur für die LOGO gibt,


----------



## Captain Future (1 September 2021)

Logo in dieser FUP-Vergewaltigung  ist der letzte Müll.... Aber die meisten arbeiten mit diesem Kram 
Ich mache diese Steuerung auch nur in KOP sonst verliert man schnell den Überblick.

Am liebsten mache ich keine Logo......


----------



## rlw (1 September 2021)

Toiletten-Box Reinigung

*komplett in LOGO gemacht.*


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2021)

M4NGO schrieb:


> Warum solltest du denn Updates brauchen?
> Wenn du in ein paar Jahren neue Hardware kaufst, ja, dann könnte es sein, das du eine neuere Version brauchst, aber nicht für den Kram den du heute kaufst.
> S5 und S7-300er Steuerungen kannst du ja auch noch mit dem alten Kram betüddeln.


Warum sollte ich Updates brauchen?
Ganz einfach weil Software, die heute aktuell ist, in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr läuft.
Die erste S7-300 habe ich 1995 programmiert. Ich glaub Step 7 Version 3.x
Läuft die heute noch unter Windows 10?
Da kannst du anfangen mit Win XP in einer VM.
Eine Steuerung im Smarthome muss mit wenig zeitlichen und finanziellen Aufwand lange Jahre laufen.
Ich denke, dass ich da mit ner Logo deutlich besser fahre als mit einer S7-1200


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ich glaub Dir nicht, dass Du nicht weisst, wie das für private Testzwecke auch anders geht



Und dann kann ich als zukünftiger Rentner die Ex-Kollegen nerven ... Nein, das muss nicht sein


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Scheint aber doch oft verwendet zu werde, wenn man sieht dass es im Siemens Forum 7500 Beiträge nur für die LOGO gibt,


Im deutschsprachigen Teil des Siemens Forums geht es aber gefühlt zu 80% nur um die Logo. Für den Rest der Steuerungen nimmt dieses Forum sicher einen großen Teil weg, vielleicht gibt es für die Logo keinen anderen Anlaufpunkt.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (1 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und dann kann ich als zukünftiger Rentner die Ex-Kollegen nerven ... Nein, das muss nicht sein


Naja, zumindest wirst du Hilfe bekommen. Bzw. Hilfe annehmen  im Gegensatz zu den teilweisen Anderen.
Aber man muss halt überlegen was man braucht, will, benötigt. Nicht alles am Smarthome is sinnvoll/spart Energie.


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Im deutschsprachigen Teil des Siemens Forums geht es aber gefühlt zu 80% nur um die Logo. Für den Rest der Steuerungen nimmt dieses Forum sicher einen großen Teil weg, vielleicht gibt es für die Logo keinen anderen Anlaufpunkt.


Naja im Prinzip fällt Siemens da das eigene Marketing auf die Füße.
Als die Logo "geboren" wurde, war sie ein etwas besseres Zeitrelais.
Zielgruppe war der Elektroinstallateur. Die Berufsschulen haben die Starterkits geschenkt bekommen.
Und nun sind wir beim Smarthome. Die Logo hat komplette Netzwerkfunktionalität und Cloud-Anbindung.
Jeder Hobbybastler meint damit umgehen zu können. Zu blöd um eine Netzwerkdose anzuschliessen, aber mit Logo FBH, Lüftung, PV, und sonstwas steuern wollen.
Im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis helfe ich schon lange nicht mehr bei Logo-Problemen ... Und mittlerweile bin ich da wieder komplett bestätigt


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 September 2021)

Wenn man in der Logo-Denkweise drin ist, dann kann man damit schon etwas machen. Das zeigen hier z.B. Hucki oder auch Heinileini in etlichen Threads.

Ich hatte mit der Logo bisher immer nur Minimalanwendungen z.B. als Impulsvorteiler für schnelle Signale programmiert. Und dann sollte ich mal eine Fehlersuche an einem bestehenden Programm machen. Ich glaube das hatte ich mir dann von der Steuerung gezogen, und da war dann erst mal ein großes Wollknäuel. Da habe ich dann etliche Stunden dran rumgedoktort um das zu entzerren und den Fehler zu finden. Letztenendes habe ich das Teil rausgeworfen und durch eine S7 ersetzt, zum Glück wollte der Kunde die Logo auch nicht mehr haben.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 September 2021)

Mein letztes Logo-"Projekt" war der Ersatz eines defekten mechanischen Programm-Schaltwerks, welches als Ersatzteil nicht mehr zu bekommen war. Es hat einen Reinigungsablauf gesteuert. So was war früher Standard in jeder Waschmaschine. Wie so etwas ungefähr aussieht: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trommelschalter
Ohne Ersatz hätte ein großer Edelstahltank samt Kühlung verschrottet werden müssen. Das mechanische Schaltwerk war zuletzt desöfteren während des Ablaufs stehen geblieben. Da keinerlei Daten zum Ablauf erhältlich waren, war die größte Herausforderung, herauszufinden, was nacheinander für wie lange angesteuert wurde um danach die Dauer eines Schrittes und die Ansteuerung der Aktoren festzulegen. Dazu habe ich die Schaltkontakte auf eine "richtige" SPS verdrahtet und dort die Signale aufgezeichnet. Nach den ermittelten Schritten muste ich dann nur eine Möglichkeit finden, mit den begrenzten Fähigkeiten der Logo Generation 5 die Schritte durchzutakten und die Aktoren zu schalten. Außerdem sollte das Programm auch abgebrochen werden können. Die Logo hat das Leben des Tanks für mittlerweile um neun Jahre verlängert.




Sicherlich muss man bei der Logo manchesmal eine Weile überlegen um eine Detaillösung zu finden, zumal die Prgrammierung teilweise nicht wirklich selbsterklärend ist. Da mag es für eine einzelne Lösung günstiger sein, eine "richtige" SPS zu verwenden. Das hatte ich mir damals schon überlegt. Aber: das Ding hat (je nach Version) ein Display und ist relativ kompakt. In dem Fall zudem ideal weil sie direkt die benötigten 230V AC schaltet.


----------



## hucki (2 September 2021)

Meine Erfahrungen sind da doch kontrovers zu dem zumindest hier überwiegend Geposteten:

Ich bekomme eine Mini-"SPS" mit 4 Analogeingängen + abgesetzten Textdisplay für ca. 200€.
Software einmalig ganz am Anfang für ca. 50€. Bis dato selbst von der V1 immer noch auf die neuste Version kostenlos upgradefähig.

Reicht, um z.B. bis zu 4 Sensorwerte anzuzeigen.
Im Vergleich z.B. eine Jumo-Anzeige für nur einen Messwert kostet auch schon etwas über 100€.
Bei der S7-1200 wären das schon SPS + Zusatzmodul Analogeingänge + KTP + TIA. Da dürfte der Preis dann nicht mehr nahe an der LOGO sein.
Dafür sind die Programmmöglichkeiten dann aber natürlich auch mehr als nur deutlich größer.

In der S7 nutze ich persönlich (neben SCL) kein FUP nur KOP (Elektriker im Automotive halt).
In der LOGO ist es genau umgekehrt.
Irgendwie waren dort in KOP immer Einschränkungen gegenüber FUP vorhanden.
Und wirklich übersichtlicher fand ich persönlich es auch nicht.

Das IMHO größte Problem beim LOGO-FUP:
Insbesondere Anfänger "platzieren" die Bausteine überall und nirgends und belassen die Verbindungen so kreuz und quer, wie sie die Direktverbindung anlegt. Sie sind sich nicht bewußt, dass man da auch etwas Ordnung schaffen kann.
Und wie bei S7 auch-> es wird viel zu wenig kommentiert (*auchandieeigeneNasefass*).


Wenn es aber Platz, Geld und Komfortwunsch hergeben, bevorzuge ich schon die S7-1200 oder gar die große S7-1500.
Wie halt bei den Programmiersprachen auch: für jede Aufgabe das passende Werkzeug.


----------



## Maagic7 (2 September 2021)

@Blockmove
Genau deine Erfahrungen mit der Logo kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Aufträge mit einer Logo lehne ich mittlerweile grundsätzlich ab!
Entweder ne Easy oder noch lieber eine kleine kompakt SPS.
Logo ist nach meiner Einschätzung nur für kleine Logiken in Elektroinstallation wirklich brauchbar.
Dafür wurde Sie ja auch mal gebaut! Und dafür ist sie auch gut!


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2021)

@hucki 
Du hast mit deinen Argumenten sicherlich recht.
Die Steuerung als solches bietet sehr viele Möglichkeiten zu einem super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Ich konnte jetzt auch alles umsetzen, was ich wollte.
Aber es sind einfach auch viele Dinge wirklich "seltsam".
Das Thema Analog und Remanenz mal besonders hervorgehoben.
Was mir immer noch nicht klar ist, ist die Programmabarbeitung / Reihenfolge.


----------



## hucki (3 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber es sind einfach auch viele Dinge wirklich "seltsam".


Was wirklich nervt, sind die Inkonsequenzen an ziemlich vielen Stellen.
Z.B.:


Beim Schwellwertschalter geht der Ausgang bei gleichem ON- & Off-Wert erst bei > Grenzwert an, beim Zähler dagegen bei >= Grenzwert an.





Blockmove schrieb:


> Was mir immer noch nicht klar ist, ist die Programmabarbeitung / Reihenfolge.


🤔 
Wie halt immer bei FUP: von den Eingängen zu den Ausgängen.
Rekursionen über Merker oder Ausgänge sind um einen Zyklus verzögert.
Bei "parallelen" Bausteinen nach Bausteinnummer.

Wenn Du simulierst, ist es oft hilfreich, die Programmausführung über die Icons in der Fußleiste anzuhalten und dann z.B. nur einzelne Zyklen abarbeiten zu lassen:







Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Thema Analog und Remanenz mal besonders hervorgehoben.


Analog ist ja doch etwas umfangreicher, aber was ist mit der Remanenz?


----------



## Heinileini (3 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was mir immer noch nicht klar ist, ist die Programmabarbeitung / Reihenfolge.


Ich nehme an, Dieter, dass Du die AbarbeitungsReihenfolge in FUP meinst.

Meine Theorie ist, dass die FUPs beginnend mit den Ausgängen/Ergebnissen "rückwärts" bis hin zu den Eingängen aufgedrieselt werden.
Bei komplexen FUPs keine leichte Aufgabe für den Programmierer, aber eine reine FleissAufgabe für einen Computer, wenn er den FUP in ein lineares Programm übersetzen muss.
Meine Erfahrung (ausschliesslich mit der Simulation) sagt mir, es funktioniert so super, man muss es gar nicht verstehen.
Habe allerdings (gelegentlich bis selten) beobachtet, dass durch das Auftrennen von Verbindungen Fehlverhalten auftreten kann.

Ich muss sagen, die AbarbeitungsReihenfolge bei S7-FUP hat mir schon mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, obwohl die S7-FUP-Schnippsel (Netzwerke) vergleichsweise doch sooo klein und kompakt und übersichtlich aussehen, dass sie eigentlich keine Probleme erwarten lassen.

Der "Compiler" versteht, was man meint und er sagt einem rechtzeitig (= sofort beim Projektieren), wenn man etwas Unzulässiges (z.B. Rekursion) - bewusst oder unbewusst - zu programmieren versucht und er verhindert es.

Eine Konvertierung eines (einwandfrei funktionierenden) FUP in KOP hingegen gelingt der LOGO leider nicht immer fehlerfrei.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 September 2021)

Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand daran gemacht, herauszufinden was für ein Code da in die Steuerung übertragen wird? Bei der S7 gibt es ja einige Anbieter von Programmiersoftware jenseits von Siemens, vermutlich lohnt sich das bei der Logo nicht. Da die Programmiersoftware in Java geschrieben ist, kann man da ja relativ einfach "genauer" hinschauen.


----------



## Blockmove (4 September 2021)

Tja das mit der Abarbeitung ist so ne Sache.
Ich programmiere in KOP und wollte da eine normale Merker-Flanke über ein paar Netzwerke hinweg programmieren.
Satz mit X.
Ich hab dann das Programm aus der Logo herausgeladen.
Die Reihenfolge ist eine komplett andere.
Was soll das?


----------



## hucki (4 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ... und wollte da eine normale Merker-Flanke über ein paar Netzwerke hinweg programmieren.
> Satz mit X.


Normale Merker-Flanke gibt es bei der LOGO! so nicht.

Für die Flankenerkennung sind die Bausteine "AND (Flanke)" (bzw. AND!) und "NAND (Flanke)" (bzw. NAND!) vorhanden.
Merker dienen (IMHO) hauptsächlich zum Erstellen von Rekursionen, in dem sie den Signalfluss um einen Zyklus verzögern.

Darf man mal eine Screenshot von Deinem Versuch sehen?





Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab dann das Programm aus der Logo herausgeladen.
> Die Reihenfolge ist eine komplett andere.
> Was soll das?


Das hat bei der LOGO! noch nie vernünftig funktioniert.
In FUP erhältst Du da ein übelstes Knäuel.
🤮

Für mich dient das Rückladen höchsten zur Datensicherung bei fertigen Programmen, z.B. für CPU-Wechsel ohne Offline-Projekt.


----------



## Oberchefe (4 September 2021)

> Ich muss sagen, die AbarbeitungsReihenfolge bei S7-FUP hat mir schon mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet


In Klassik S7 konnte man wenigstens mal kurz nach AWL Ansicht umschalten wenn man sich da nicht sicher war.


----------



## Blockmove (4 September 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Normale Merker-Flanke gibt es bei der LOGO! so nicht.
> 
> Für die Flankenerkennung sind die Bausteine "AND (Flanke)" (bzw. AND!) und "NAND (Flanke)" (bzw. NAND!) vorhanden.
> Merker dienen (IMHO) hauptsächlich zum Erstellen von Rekursionen, in dem sie den Signalfluss um einen Zyklus verzögern.
> ...



Es war ne normale Flanke im S5-Stil
Sowas in der Art:

```
U I1
UN M1
= M3

UN I1
U M1
= M2

U I1
= M1
```

Nach dem Rausladen habe ich gesehen, dass die Reihenfolge der Netzwerke ganz anders war.


----------



## hucki (4 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es war ne normale Flanke im S5-Stil
> Sowas in der Art:
> 
> ```
> ...


Und genau das funktioniert bei der LOGO! eben nicht, weil die Merker nicht die gleiche Funktion wie in der S7 haben.

Flanken werden so abgefragt:




PS:
Ja, ich weiß, der Zähler hier kommt nicht über 1, aber ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel. 
😁


----------



## Blockmove (4 September 2021)

@hucki 
Das mit den fertigen Flanken ist mir schon klar.
Aber auf der anderen Seite hat das Teil auch einen zyklischen Ablauf.
Ob es ein Prozessabbild hat, weiß ich nicht.
Wenn ich mal Zeit hab, muss ich da mal etwas Forschung betreiben.


----------



## hucki (4 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ```
> U I1
> UN M1
> = M3
> ...


Für die LOGO! sind das übrigens alles gleichberechtigte Netzwerke, weil der Zustand eines jeden Merkers sich im Zyklus nicht mehr ändert.
Die eventuellen Zustandsänderungen von M1-M3 *gelten erst für den nächsten Zyklus*.
Das ist halt der Unterschied zu S7.


----------



## Blockmove (4 September 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Für die LOGO! sind das übrigens alles gleichberechtigte Netzwerke, weil der Zustand eines jeden Merkers sich im Zyklus nicht mehr ändert.
> Die eventuellen Zustandsänderungen von M1-M3 *gelten erst für den nächsten Zyklus*.
> Das ist halt der Unterschied zu S7.


Dann sollte aber eine Merker-Flanke funktionieren.
Um mal ein fehlendes Prozessabbild auszugleichen müsste es dann so aussehen

```
U I1
= M1

U M1
UN M4
= M2

UN M1
U M4
= M3

U I1
= M4
```

So hab ich's zumindest vor 35 Jahren auf einer S5 110A gemacht.


----------



## hucki (4 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dann sollte aber eine Merker-Flanke funktionieren.
> Um mal ein fehlendes Prozessabbild auszugleichen müsste es dann so aussehen
> 
> ```
> ...


Bei der Logo kannst Du aber auch das

```
U I1
= M4
```
als 1. schreiben, weil der Zustand aller Merker bereits am Zyklusanfang für den gesamten Zyklus feststeht..
Das wäre bei der S5 nicht so.


----------



## Heinileini (4 September 2021)

Habe mal 3 Varianten der FlankenErkennung in LOGO-FUP gestrickt und von LOGO in KOP konvertieren lassen:



Variante 1: pos. Flanke "LOGO-mässig"
Variante 2: pos. Flanke "zu Fuss" mit 1 Merker
Variante 3: pos. & neg. Flanke mit 1 Merker (in Anlehnung an Dein S5-Beispiel aus #29, Dieter)

Hier kann man zwar sehen, dass in KOP die Reihenfolge etwas unerwartet/unübersichtlich wird, aber LOGO hat zumindest einen funktionierenden KOP erzeugt.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich programmiere in KOP und wollte da eine normale Merker-Flanke über ein paar Netzwerke hinweg programmieren.


Dieter, was meinst Du mit "über ein paar Netzwerke hinweg"?
Das Thema "Netzwerke" ist für die LOGO anscheinend kein Thema (so, wie für mich das Programmieren in KOP kein Thema ist, seit ich Fanuc in LADDER programmieren musste  ).

PS:
Hier noch ein aktuelles Beispiel für die BonusDiagonalenSeuche, mit der mich LOGO seit V8.3 "erfreut":


----------



## Blockmove (4 September 2021)

@hucki 
Vielen herzlichen Dank für deine Mühe!
Vielleicht solltest du mal überlegen ein Buch über Logo zu schreiben.
Du kannst wirklich sachverhalte anschaulich darstellen


----------



## hucki (4 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @hucki
> Vielen herzlichen Dank für deine Mühe!
> Vielleicht solltest du mal überlegen ein Buch über Logo zu schreiben.
> Du kannst wirklich sachverhalte anschaulich darstellen


K.A., war nie meine Intention.

Wobei, hab' 'ne fast 100% Eigenentwicklung einer Anlage auf Arbeit - ist schon so 'ne Art Baby. *stolzwiebolle*
Aber wenn ich dagen die "Mühen" vom Oli bei seinem Dummy-Projekt sehe, ist das eher abschreckend.

Und ich halte beruflich u.a. auch Schulungen ab, aber konnte meinem Sohn kaum bei seinen Hausaufgaben helfen.
Das Thema ist also auch sehr kontrovers bei mir...
🤐


----------



## hucki (4 September 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Habe mal 3 Varianten der FlankenErkennung in LOGO-FUP gestrickt und von LOGO in KOP konvertieren lassen:
> Anhang anzeigen 56138
> Anhang anzeigen 56139
> 
> ...


Geiles Beispiel!
 

Bei den ersten 2 Netzwerken spielt die Reihenfolge eine Rolle, weil SF001 seine Zustandsänderung noch im gleichen Zyklus weiter gibt.
Alle folgenden Netzwerke könnten dagegen bunt gemischt werden mit immer dem genau gleichen Ergebnis
(Die ersten 2 hätten hier auch das gleiche End-Ergebnis, nur mit ggf. einem Zyklus Zeitverzögerung).


----------



## Heinileini (5 September 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Bei den ersten 2 Netzwerken spielt die Reihenfolge eine Rolle, weil SF001 seine Zustandsänderung noch im gleichen Zyklus weiter gibt.
> ...
> (Die ersten 2 hätten hier auch das gleiche End-Ergebnis, nur mit ggf. einem Zyklus Zeitverzögerung).


Du bringst mich da auf etwas, das ich übersehen hatte, hucki.

Ja, bei den ersten beiden "Rungs" (wie heissen die eigentlich auf deutsch?) spielt die Reihenfolge eine Rolle.
Aber in der von LOGO erzeugten Reihenfolge gibt SF001 den Impuls erst 1 Zyklus nach Erkennung der Flanke an Q1 weiter und das entspricht nicht der Wirkung der FUP-Variante.
Also nicht "mit 1 Zyklus Zeitverzögerung" nach Änderung der Reihenfolge, sondern erst *nach Tauschen* der beiden Zeilen *ohne Verzögerung* und damit in Übereinstimmung mit der FUP-Variante.


----------



## Blockmove (5 September 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> K.A., war nie meine Intention.
> 
> Wobei, hab' 'ne fast 100% Eigenentwicklung einer Anlage auf Arbeit - ist schon so 'ne Art Baby. *stolzwiebolle*
> Aber wenn ich dagen die "Mühen" vom Oli bei seinem Dummy-Projekt sehe, ist das eher abschreckend.
> ...


Naja vielleicht habe ich dich da auf eine Idee gebracht  
Eine FAQ, ein Tutorial oder was in der Art hätte mir geholfen.
Google-Suche bei Logo ist ein Graus. Da kann ich gleich nach "Freier Energie" suchen  😤

Hausaufgaben kenn ich nur zu gut.
Ich bin es ja eigentlich gewohnt irgendwelche halbgare Aufgabenbeschreibungen durch zu kauen, aber manche Lehrer sind da noch mal auf einem anderen Level. Da liest du eine Aufgabe 5-mal durch und fragst dich: "Um was geht's da eigentlich?".
Also hucki du bist da nicht allein


----------



## hucki (5 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hausaufgaben kenn ich nur zu gut.
> Ich bin es ja eigentlich gewohnt irgendwelche halbgare Aufgabenbeschreibungen durch zu kauen, aber manche Lehrer sind da noch mal auf einem anderen Level. Da liest du eine Aufgabe 5-mal durch und fragst dich: "Um was geht's da eigentlich?".
> Also hucki du bist da nicht allein


Die Aufgaben waren nicht so das Problem, sondern den Lösungsweg meinem Sohn zu vermitteln.
K.A. warum ich gerade ihm das nie so rüberbringen konnte, wie er das benötigte, und da dann auch nie so die Geduld dabei hatte.


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Die Aufgaben waren nicht so das Problem, sondern den Lösungsweg meinem Sohn zu vermitteln.
> K.A. warum ich gerade ihm das nie so rüberbringen konnte, wie er das benötigte, und da dann auch nie so die Geduld dabei hatte.


Mach dir nichts draus, mein Vater ist Dr. habil. der Mathematik, mit dem konnte ich überhaupt nie Mathe machen, das war einfach nicht seine Ebene. Ich frage, "Warum ist das so und so", er sagt, "Das sieht man doch, sieht nicht schön aus, ist falsch!"


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 September 2021)

Meine Meinung zur Logo:

Bevor ich eine Logo Programmiere... lasse ich mir was besseres einfallen.

1.: 1200er nehmen, schenkt sich preislich nicht viel.
2.: Es gibt ja genügend S7- Nachbauten, die meist SEHR günstig sind, und sich meist auch noch in Classic Programmieren lassen!
3.: Klappertechnik (spart im vergleich zur Logo Zeit und Nerven!)

Die Logo ist und bleibt für mich ein:
Zeitrelais mit erweitertem Funktionsumfang.
Nicht mehr, eher weniger.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Captain Future (5 September 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Die Logo ist und bleibt für mich ein:
> Zeitrelais mit erweitertem Funktionsumfang.
> Nicht mehr, eher weniger.
> 
> Gruß Timo


Na ganz so schlimm ist die nicht.
Wenn die einfach die Logo ins TIA packen würden und LogoSoft für den Handwerker lassen wäre es ja gut.

Aber wenn ins TIA dann nicht so toll gemacht wie bei Safety ES 1.0 (3SK1…) und jetzt den gleichen Müll in V17 malen nach Zahlen.


----------



## Frohnius (6 September 2021)

siemens muss man halt mögen oder nicht ...
für mich hinkt siemens der zeit hinterher - es gibt längst deutlich leistungsfähigere geräte als die logo ..
zuverlässigkeit und die qualität der hardware sprechen trotzdem für siemens logo ...


----------



## ducati (6 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> es gibt längst deutlich leistungsfähigere geräte als die logo


Schneller höher weiter billiger 🙄

Wenn jemand 1000 UND/ODER in ner Logo programmiert, dem ist glaub nicht zu helfen.

Und falls Du 1000 Feldgeräte hast, sollte auch das Geld für ne S7-400 drin sein...

Und für Serienmaschinen, nagut da wird sich schon was finden lassen...

Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, die Logo ist halt nen etwas besseres Zeitrelais 😁 Und dafür hat sie auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Frohnius (6 September 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, die Logo ist halt nen etwas besseres Zeitrelais 😁 Und dafür hat sie auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


ja, finde ich auch ... wie gesagt ist die qualität klasse und das ding läuft auch "stable"


----------



## vollmi (7 September 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Schneller höher weiter billiger 🙄
> 
> Wenn jemand 1000 UND/ODER in ner Logo programmiert, dem ist glaub nicht zu helfen.



Aber du weisst doch? Man kann sie im Cluster und Redundant betreiben.


----------



## vollmi (7 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Toiletten-Box Reinigung
> 
> *komplett in LOGO gemacht.*



Ist das von dir? Sieht ja geil aus, stell ich mir Mechanisch mit ner Logo noch komplex vor.


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ist das von dir? Sieht ja geil aus, stell ich mir Mechanisch mit ner Logo noch komplex vor.


Die Logo als solches kann verdammt viel. Nur die Programmierumgebung ist halt absolut nicht der Hit.


----------



## rlw (7 September 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ist das von dir? Sieht ja geil aus, stell ich mir Mechanisch mit ner Logo noch komplex vor.


Ja, wir haben das Projekt vor ein paar Jahren übernommen, angepasst und auf neue Boxen erweitert.
Die Logo kommt da aber schon an Ihre Grenzen.


----------



## vollmi (7 September 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben das Projekt vor ein paar Jahren übernommen, angepasst und auf neue Boxen erweitert.
> Die Logo kommt da aber schon an Ihre Grenzen.



Find ich interessatn. Ich denk mir immer, wenn ich vor sowas steh, da ist halt n Microconroller drin der das macht. Ich hab da zwar auch schon n Münzeintrittsautomat für Toiletten mit einer Mini-SPS gemacht, aber ist auch nur für Einzelstücke interessant.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 September 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Find ich interessatn. Ich denk mir immer, wenn ich vor sowas steh, da ist halt n Microconroller drin der das macht. Ich hab da zwar auch schon n Münzeintrittsautomat für Toiletten mit einer Mini-SPS gemacht, aber ist auch nur für Einzelstücke interessant.


Was sagt deine Frau dazu, das Sie erst immer bezahlen soll wenn Sie mal auf Toilette muss?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was sagt deine Frau dazu, das Sie erst immer bezahlen soll wenn Sie mal auf Toilette muss?


Nein, dass ist nur für seine Gäste 😆


----------



## vollmi (7 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist nur für seine Gäste 😆


Noch nimmt sie nur Münzen und keine Naturalien wie Steaks 😇
Das Weib kriegt natürlich einen Teil der Einnahmen, für die Putzdienste.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 September 2021)

Im Siemens Forum wurde dieser Beitrag verlinkt.
https://support.industry.siemens.co...bewerb/267586/?page=0&pageSize=10#post1036573


----------



## nade (17 Januar 2022)

Also Logo... nun ja Wirklich etwas Komplexeres hört spätestens bei max E/A und eben den wirklich bescheidenen Verbindungen auf. Die Easy hat mehr E/A´s, aber da sind die max "Bauteile" pro Strompfad. Oder geht da im "Queerformat" mehr? Easy mit KOP ist nicht meine Welt. Und Logo könnte im FUP eindeutig sich mal etwas mehr an Step 7 bzw. Tia anlehnen mit Netzwerken um die Geschichte etwas übersichtlicher gestalten zu können.


----------



## Heinileini (17 Januar 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Und Logo könnte im FUP eindeutig sich mal etwas mehr an Step 7 bzw. Tia anlehnen mit Netzwerken um die Geschichte etwas übersichtlicher gestalten zu können.


Da prescht mal einer in einer unkonventiollen Richtung vor, und schon wird er zurückgepfiffen.

Jetzt warte ich noch darauf, dass jemand auf die Idee kommt, die eine oder andere angenehme Eigenschaft (welche? keine Ahnung) aus der LOGO!-FUP in die S7-FUP zu integrieren.   

FUP à la LOGO! ist etwas gaaanz anderes als FUP à la S7. Das sind zwei Welten. Wenn man in der einen Welt programmieren will, sollte man (vorübergehend) alles vergessen/verdrängen, was man über die andere verinnerlicht hat. Ausgenommen Boolesche Algebra, denn überraschenderweise gilt die in beiden Welten gleichermaßen. Grundkenntnisse der zyklischen Programmierung gelten zwar auch in beiden Welten, aber da fangen die Unterschiede schon zaghaft an.


----------



## nade (17 Januar 2022)

Uhhh. erwischt. Nein ich will Tia FUP. Die Logo ist wie eben auch die Easy echt.. nun ja, nenne wir es mal Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Und das sagt ein Depp ausm Handwerk. Und ja die gute alte Boolsche Algebra... aus der Schulzeit hatte mir das "Wahlpflichtfach" Mathematik Naturwissen" schon den ein oder anderen Vorteil in der Ausbildung gebracht. In SB wurde doch tatsächlisch auf einer AEG A020 noch Steuerungstechnik in der Überbetrieblichen vermittelt. Ja, FUP war da wie KOP ein Fremdwort. Handprogramiergerät und in AWL.
Und in der Meisterschule SB kams dann eben etwas "Oversized" mit einer S7 300 daher. Für Projekte, die vielleicht wirklich noch mit einer "Zeitschaltuhr" oder einem ver"KOP"ten etwas von Eaton hätte realisiert werden können. Also ich für meinen teil werde keine Eaton mehr irgendwo verbauen. Eine Logo nur bei wirklich Kleinstkram. Ich werd mich mal an einer Insevis probieren, die ist zwar definitiv preislich weit über einer Logo oder Eaton oder Schneider oder Theben... Aber im Limitierten Bereich definitiv Flexibler.


----------



## foierstoss (25 Mai 2022)

Ich habe in meinem alten, leider abgebrannten Haus, Beckhoff BC9000 für Licht und Rollläden eingebaut. 
Ich habe beruflich viel damit zu tun gehabt. 
Jetzt wird es neu gebaut und ich liebäugele mit drei Logo's; eine pro Wohnung und eine für das gemeinsame (Keller usw.) 
An sich gefallen mir andere Lösungen (Eaton Easy E4, PhoenixContact,...) besser, aber wenn ich hunderte Kilometer weg bin kann da kein "normaler" Elektroinstallateur mehr was mit anfangen. 
Ich will es so bauen lassen dass man die Logo leicht durch Eltakos ersetzen kann. 

Habt ihr da Einwände oder Tipps?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem alten, leider abgebrannten Haus, Beckhoff BC9000 für Licht und Rollläden eingebaut.
> Ich habe beruflich viel damit zu tun gehabt.
> Jetzt wird es neu gebaut und ich liebäugele mit drei Logo's; eine pro Wohnung und eine für das gemeinsame (Keller usw.)
> An sich gefallen mir andere Lösungen (Eaton Easy E4, PhoenixContact,...) besser, aber wenn ich hunderte Kilometer weg bin kann da kein "normaler" Elektroinstallateur mehr was mit anfangen.
> ...


Was bedeutet eigentlich dein Username?


----------



## foierstoss (25 Mai 2022)

*lol* Der stammt aus meiner Zeit bei der Bundeswehr. Ich hatte damals einen Schnautzbart wie ein französischer Unteroffizier, oder wie das Walross Antje vom NDR. Beim MG-Schießen bin ich mit dem Bart in das Bodenstück zwischen Gehäuse und Schulterstück gekommen. Die rechte Seite des Bartes wurde mit 20 Schuss pro Sekunde epiliert. 😭
Der ganze Zug hat gelegen vor Lachen... 👿
Seit dem hab ich den Spitznamen... 😉
Heute kann ich drüber schmunzeln, damals nicht...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

Mich wundert der Name schon sehr da es der Name einer Nazirockband ist ( Pfui ).


----------



## nade (25 Mai 2022)

Okeh, hätte es jetzt ehr in die Mittelalter Ecke gepackt....


----------



## foierstoss (25 Mai 2022)

Damit habe ich nichts, aber auch GAR NICHTS ZU TUN!!! 
Ich habe das Jahre später erfahren dass es eine Band mit diesem Namen gegeben hat. Ich bin ein Öko mit einem technischen Beruf. Ich glaube dass Technik und Umweltschutz vereinbar sind. Ansonsten gehen mir politische Parteien hinten links vorbei. Meinungslos bin ich trotzdem nicht. 
In einem anderen Forum war ich der radikalste Moderator der Rechte gebannt hat!! Auch gegen massive Proteste! 

Ich bedanke mich bei allen Teilnehmern für ihre Beiträge und verlasse das Forum

mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Klaus *foierstoss*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> und verlasse das Forum


Warum? Distanzieren und Klarheit schaffen reicht doch.


----------



## nade (25 Mai 2022)

Okeh? Es war nur eine Feststellung von Delta, und ich habe es auch nicht gewußt. Also Öko und Technik gehen immer, wenn die Technik eben auch so eingesetzt und Entwickelt wird. Hier hat jeder seine Meinung, und die darf er sicherlich auch haben. Ist eben das Schiksal ein einem freien demokratischen Land. Und selbst wenn du diese Band hörst, ich bin der Meinung deine Sache.


----------



## foierstoss (25 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum? Distanzieren und Klarheit schaffen reicht doch.


Boahhh, bin ich sauer...!!!


----------



## foierstoss (25 Mai 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Okeh? Es war nur eine Feststellung von Delta, und ich habe es auch nicht gewußt. Also Öko und Technik gehen immer, wenn die Technik eben auch so eingesetzt und Entwickelt wird. Hier hat jeder seine Meinung, und die darf er sicherlich auch haben. Ist eben das Schiksal ein einem freien demokratischen Land. Und selbst wenn du diese Band hörst, ich bin der Meinung deine Sache.


Ich habe noch nie diesen Dreck gehört! 
Noch nicht mal Böhse Onkel!!! *schnaub*👿


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

Na dann beruhig dich doch mal. Es ist doch jetzt geklärt 👍


----------



## foierstoss (25 Mai 2022)

Okay. Danke👋


----------



## foierstoss (25 Mai 2022)

Ich habe das letzte Mal eine Logo 2005 in einem Rundräumer einer Kläranlage getauscht.
Wie oben schon gesagt sympathisiere ich mehr mit der Easy oder Phoenix Contact. 
Mir geht es um das Problem bei längeren Abwesenheiten. Bei den "richtigen" SPSen habe ich niemanden um die Ecke der mir mal unter die Arme greifen kann. 
Die Logo läuft in der Werkstatt für Rolltor, Licht und Druckluft. 
Ich habe letztes Jahr einen jungen Ingenieur der als Programmierer arbeitet in eine Lüftungsanlage mit S7-400 eingewiesen. Er hat so eine Steuerung bis dato noch nicht gesehen... 😱
Deshalb bitte ich um eine Entscheidungshilfe: LOGO oder was anderes?! 🤔


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mich wundert der Name schon sehr da es der Name einer Nazirockband ist ( Pfui ).


Warum kennst du dich dort denn so gut aus?


----------



## nade (26 Mai 2022)

@foierstoss wenn du nicht viele Ausgänge hast, reicht eine Logo. ob die Elektriker vor Ort sich damit auskennen mhm.. DAs kommt wie Schneider Celio oder Eaton Easy aufs selbe raus. Für die stumpfen Schaltplanleser wärst du auch bei ein und Ausgängen damit glaub etwas besser beraten. Wobei auch hier nun ja. Problem wird hier wohl ehr sein, dass du die 3 Steuerungen untereinander Vernetzen willst, was wiederrum den einfachen Umbau auf Eltakkos erschwert. Guck mal nach Loxone, da ist auch standart Verdrahtung und eine Gebäudesteuerung. Da dürftest du glaub ehr eine Firma finden, die in deiner Abwesenheit das Projekt umbauen bzw Reparieren kann.
Arbeitskollege macht nur damit rum. 
Software ist sogar Kostenlos:








						Downloads
					

Hier finden Sie aktuelle Downloads. Laden Sie unsere Software kostenlos herunter. Mit unserer Software lässt sich Ihr Miniserver individuell programmieren.




					www.loxone.com
				



Programieren ist bei den Kleinsteuerungen am Display eine Quälerrei. So nimmst du dein Projekt und die eingesetzte Version auf eine CD/DVD/Stick und, wenn die Lieferketten bis dahin nicht zusammen gebrochen sind, kann die Hardware binnen paar Tage ausgetauscht und das Provisorium für wenigstens etwas Licht wieder zurück gebaut werden. Auch in deiner Abwesenheit.


----------



## Frohnius (26 Mai 2022)

Ich bin da eher ein Fan der easyE4... Letztlich wird der notfalls gerufene Elektriker so oder so hilflos sein. Entwickle dein Projekt vll gleich so, dass eine Umschaltung von Automatik auf Hand möglich ist....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2022)

Was soll denn alles gesteuert werden? Welche Komfortfunktionen sind interessant für dich? Soll es Visu's und/oder Steuerfunktionen per APP geben?


----------



## foierstoss (26 Mai 2022)

Zeitschaltung für die Rollläden, Abwesenheitsfunktion für die Beleuchtung, dimmen über eltako-dimmer in der UV... 
Da kommt im Laufe der Zeit noch einiges zusammen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> Da kommt im Laufe der Zeit noch einiges zusammen.


Ob dann eine Logo wirklich das optimale System ist? Gerade wenn einiges zusammen kommt, da wird ein "externer" das Logo Programm kaum noch über blicken können. Warum kein "klassisches" KNX System?


----------



## foierstoss (26 Mai 2022)

Mit KNX hab ich noch nie Kontakt gehabt. Was Sollte das für Vorteile gegenüber Easy und Logo haben?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2022)

Ich habe bei mir kein reines KNX sondern Busch Jäger free@home.

Vorteil ( von KNX oder dem free@home ) ist die Einkabelverdrahtung ( 2 Drähte für Spannung und Bus ), die Vielfältigkeit an Möglichkeiten... Bei meinem System ist es auch so, fällt die Steuerung im Keller aus, warum auch immer, so lässt sich jeder Aktor vor Ort noch bedienen ( Licht, Rolläden usw... ). Nur Busverknüpfungen und Zeitschaltungen gehen dann nicht mehr. Mit Busverknüpfungen meine ich z.b. einen Bustaster, welche z.b. mehrere Aktoren über Bus schaltet.


Programmieren kann ich das Ganze über den Browser. Sichern usw. auch. Bei KNX geht das über eine Software.


----------



## nade (26 Mai 2022)

geringerer Verkablungsaufwand bezüglich Schalter.. z.B. Daher als Mittelweg Loxone. Eben auch mehr E/A´s. KNX Hast eben ohne überlegen so sachen wie DMX und RGB und Wettersteuerung nicht in Bausatzprinzip mit Programieraufwand, sondern nur Fertige Komponenten und App drauf Adresse vergeben und gut.
Aber Software ~700€+ Kann aber auch fast jeder Elektrobetrieb.. zumindest behaupten es viele


----------



## hucki (26 Mai 2022)

Der wirkliche Vorteil von KNX gegenüber LOGO, S7, Beckhoff, Wago & Co ist das dezentrale und herstellerübergreifende Konzept.

Wenn die SPS ausfällt steht in der Regel alles, so dass man sich z.B. über Eltako-Ersatz o.ä. Gedanken machen muss.
Dies ist bei KNX nur höchst selten der Fall (z.B. beim Ausfall Spannungsversorgung).
Ausfall einzelner Bauteile hat meist nur geringen oder gar keinen Einfluss auf die restlichen Bauteile.


Dafür steht vor allem der immer noch der in der Regel exorbitante Preis entgegen.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Mai 2022)

Ich beschäftige mich schon viele Jahre mit Homeautomation, Smarthome und dem drumherum.
Die Kleinsteuerungen (egal ob Logo oder Eaton) sind eigentlich keine so gute Lösung.
Man kommt zu schnell an irgendwelche Grenzen. 
Ich hab, als ich letzes Mal umgebaut habe, eine Wago SPS verbaut.
Würde ich heute auch nicht mehr machen.
KNX hat sich als Standard etabliert, spart viel Verdrahtung und ist bei weitem nicht mehr so teuer.
Also sämtliche Basisfunktionalitäten (Beleuchtung, Rollo, ...) mit KNX.
Für Komfortfunktionen (oder besser gesagt Spielereien) ist KNX oft nicht flexibel genug.
Hier gibt es mittlerweile tolle Lösungen mit Raspberry Pi. Als Beispiel ioBroker, openhab, homeassistent, ...
Für die Kommunikation mit KNX braucht man ein KNX-IP Gateway,
Dann kann man eben PV-Anlage, Wallbox, Belüftung, Alexa und was weiß ich sonst noch was koppeln.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## nade (26 Mai 2022)

Oder eben glaub alle Hersteller haben mittlerweile KNX Schnittstellen an ihren Steuerungen zur Verfügung. Oder eben die genannte Variante mit Loxone. Selber noch keine Berührungspunkte damit gehabt, aber eben nicht wie alles andere Kostenlose Programiersoftware...


----------



## Blockmove (26 Mai 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Oder eben glaub alle Hersteller haben mittlerweile KNX Schnittstellen an ihren Steuerungen zur Verfügung. Oder eben die genannte Variante mit Loxone. Selber noch keine Berührungspunkte damit gehabt, aber eben nicht wie alles andere Kostenlose Programiersoftware...



Ein Bekannter bezeichnet Loxone mittlerweile als "grüne Pest".
Ich persönlich sehe wenig Vorteile von Loxone.


----------



## nade (26 Mai 2022)

Keine Ahnung. Eaton bezeichnet auch Hager als Blaue Pest. Kann zu Loxone wie gesagt keine Angaben machen, ich perönlich würde die auch nicht verwenden, aus der Sicht, dass ich halt auch anderes kenne, nur Loxone nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Mai 2022)

nade schrieb:


> ... Kostenlose Programiersoftware...


Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du als gestandener Technik auf "kostenlose Programmiersoftware" herumreitest. 

Das ist doch ein Marketinggag. Entwicklung und Pflege müssen bezahlt werden – sofern die Programmierer nicht alleine von Luft und Liebe leben – wenn die Lizenz kostenlos ist, geht das eben über die Hardware.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> Damit habe ich nichts, aber auch GAR NICHTS ZU TUN!!!
> Ich habe das Jahre später erfahren dass es eine Band mit diesem Namen gegeben hat. Ich bin ein Öko mit einem technischen Beruf. Ich glaube dass Technik und Umweltschutz vereinbar sind. Ansonsten gehen mir politische Parteien hinten links vorbei. Meinungslos bin ich trotzdem nicht.
> In einem anderen Forum war ich der radikalste Moderator der Rechte gebannt hat!! Auch gegen massive Proteste!



Normalerweise kann man seinen User-Namen hier im Forum nicht ändern.

Aber wenn Du den Moderatoren darlegst, dass eine rechtsradikale Band Deine Namen gekapert hat – und Du damit nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden möchtest – machen sie sicher eine Ausnahme.


----------



## nade (27 Mai 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du als gestandener Technik auf "kostenlose Programmiersoftware" herumreitest.
> 
> Das ist doch ein Marketinggag. Entwicklung und Pflege müssen bezahlt werden – sofern die Programmierer nicht alleine von Luft und Liebe leben – wenn die Lizenz kostenlos ist, geht das eben über die Hardware.


Nun ja, es geht hier wohl ehr darum das sich auch nicht S7 Techniker usw. mit der Hardware beschäftigen können, ohne direkt alles auseinander reißen zu müssen, wenn eben defekt.
Hab aber gerade mal geguckt, die ETS gibts als Demo, 5 Bauteile, 200€ netto bis 20 Bauteile. Also würde auch das gehen, für eben kleine Sachen.
Aber glaube SEW wäre auch noch eine Option, die haben auch entsprechende Klemmen.
Also eigentlich muss das System bei Not Op´s so ausgelegt sein, dass es der ausgewählte Firmen oder Bekanntenkreis auch bedienen kann. Ansonst kann man sich die Steuerung über SPS oder was auch immer sparen und baut gleich alles nur in VPS auf. Klapperts eben etwas in der Kiste, aber damit sollte jeder Elektriker bei einem Defekt klar kommen.
Unter dem Aspekt ist es auch sche** egal ob die Software 10k oder nichts kostet.


----------



## foierstoss (27 Mai 2022)

Mein Schwiegersohn hat sich sein "Smart Home" mit Alexa, Zigbee usw. aufgebaut. Alles was gerade irgendwo im Angebot war. Es funktioniert alles, aber kein Außenstehender blickt mehr da durch. Auch seine Frau nicht. Deshalb, auch weil ich ab und zu mal für längere Zeit weg bin, strebe ich eine glasklare Lösung an. Ich weiß selbst dass Logo und Co. nicht das Maß der Dinge ist. 
Ein Freund hat sich die Rollläden mit Raspberry Pi gesteuert. Funktioniert auch. Aber wenn es ausfällt sitzt die Frau im Dunkeln. Und der Elektriker von umme Ecke macht gar nicht erst die Tasche auf. 
Dauert bei mir ja noch ein bisschen. Die Brand Ruine ist ja noch nicht mal abgerissen... 

Btw. :

Ich habe 2003-2006 viel mit Siemens C7 gearbeitet. Kennt die noch einer von euch? 
Habe sie danach nie mehr in freier Wildbahn gesehen... 🤔


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> Mein Schwiegersohn hat sich sein "Smart Home" mit Alexa, Zigbee usw. aufgebaut. Alles was gerade irgendwo im Angebot war. Es funktioniert alles, aber kein Außenstehender blickt mehr da durch. Auch seine Frau nicht. Deshalb, auch weil ich ab und zu mal für längere Zeit weg bin, strebe ich eine glasklare Lösung an. Ich weiß selbst dass Logo und Co. nicht das Maß der Dinge ist.
> Ein Freund hat sich die Rollläden mit Raspberry Pi gesteuert. Funktioniert auch. Aber wenn es ausfällt sitzt die Frau im Dunkeln. Und der Elektriker von umme Ecke macht gar nicht erst die Tasche auf.
> Dauert bei mir ja noch ein bisschen. Die Brand Ruine ist ja noch nicht mal abgerissen...
> 
> ...


Deshalb ja eben der Ratschlag KNX zu verwenden.
Das gehört mittlerweile zur Grundausbildung von Elektrikern.
Hier findet sich auf jedenfall jemand.
Die Spielereien kann man dann mit einem Raspi umsetzen.
Raspi aus ... und alles funktioniert "normal".

C7
Wir hatten früher einige Anlagen die komplett damit gesteuert wurden.
Ganze Schaltschränke voll damit.


----------



## holgermaik (27 Mai 2022)

nade schrieb:


> die ETS gibts als Demo, 5 Bauteile, 200€ netto bis 20 Bauteile.


wenn man sich ein paar Minuten Zeit nimmt und den Campus mitmacht gibt es einen Gutschein von 70% auf die Lite. Für Häuslebauer gibt es mitlerweile eine Lizenz um die 400€ ohne Bauteilbegrenzung. (allerdings nur 1 Projekt)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> kein Außenstehender blickt mehr da durch. *Auch seine Frau nicht.*





foierstoss schrieb:


> Deshalb,....., strebe ich eine glasklare Lösung an.


Das sind aber verdammt hohe Anforderungen 😆.


----------



## foierstoss (27 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das sind aber verdammt hohe Anforderungen


Ich meinte keine Mischlösungen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> Ich meinte keine Mischlösungen...


Finde ich auch anstrebenswert. Bei mir habe ich ein durchgängiges System abberdings habe ich auch keine Anbindung von PV und E-Ladestation.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Finde ich auch anstrebenswert. Bei mir habe ich ein durchgängiges System abberdings habe ich auch keine Anbindung von PV und E-Ladestation.


Mischlösungen sind gerade bei PV, Speicher, Wallbox, Heizung und / oder Lüftung kaum vermeidbar.
Die Frage ist halt kommerzielle Mischlösung oder flexible Open Source Lösung.
Ich hab bei mir alles mit ioBroker gekoppelt. Kosten etwa 70€.
Ich kann auch eine kommerzielle Lösung nehmen. Nur da bin ich bei etwa 2000€.
Da die einzelnen Komponenten trotzdem standalone funktioniere, habe ich die günstige Variante bevorzugt.
Klar muß ich noch die Zeit fürs Schreiben der notwendigen Skripte, aber auch kommerzielle Systeme brauchen einiges an Anpassung und Einrichtung.
Homeautomation ist ein weites Feld mit vielen Möglichkeiten.
Und die Unterschiede zwischen Werbeversprechen und Realität sind riesig.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mischlösungen sind gerade bei PV, Speicher, Wallbox, Heizung und / oder Lüftung kaum vermeidbar.


So ist es. Nur wollte ich es mit der Technik bei mir im privaten nicht übertreiben. Keep it simple. Ich habe schon im Garten genug zu tun 😀


----------



## foierstoss (27 Mai 2022)

Wie ist denn euer Plan B falls die CPU/der Server in die Knie geht?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So ist es. Nur wollte ich es mit der Technik bei mir im privaten nicht übertreiben. Keep it simple. Ich habe schon im Garten genug zu tun 😀


KISS (Keep it stupid simple) ist schon nicht verkehrt.
Problem ist nur, dass eben nicht immer funktioniert.
Und da meine ich nicht nur so Spielereien wie Sprachsteuerung der Beleuchtung, sondern auch sinnvolle Dinge wie das E-Auto oder den Warmwasserspeicher mit dem Überschuß aus der PV-Anlage laden.

Mein PV-Speicher stellt mir per Modbus alle PV- und Netzdaten zur Verfügung.
Die Wallbox kommuniziert per MQTT.
Den Ladezustand des E-Autos kann ich über eine API über das Internet auslesen.
Der Warmwasserspeicher Modbus

ioBroker beherrscht alle notwendigen Protokolle.
Der Preisunterschied zwischen meiner Wallbox und einer Wallbox des PV-Speicherherstellers beträgt ca. 900€.
Bei der Steuerung für den Warmwasserspeicher sind es auch nochmal knapp 500€.
Da kann mann man sich schon ein paar Abende hinsetzen und eine Anwendung erstellen.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> Wie ist denn euer Plan B falls die CPU/der Server in die Knie geht?


Wenn mein ioBroker ausfällt, dann funktionieren alle Basisfunktionen nach wie vor.
Ausfall der Wago wäre etwas kritischer. Hier liegen die wichtigsten Karten und eine CPU als Ersatz im Keller.
Support im Notfall durch meine Kollegen.
Heute würde ich anstelle der Wago einfach KNX einsetzen.
Ist ein dezentrales System, das heute jeder bessere Dorfelektriker können sollte.


----------



## foierstoss (27 Mai 2022)

Ich war ja mit der Beckhoff zufrieden. 
Im Nachhinein, wenn ich auf Baustelle war, ist mir beim Gedanken an einen Ausfall immer der kalte Schweiß ausgebrochen. Zumal mein Nachbar auch immer auf Baustellen in aller Herren Ländern rumgestürzt ist. Der hat sich damit ausgekannt. 
Darf gar nicht mehr dran denken was das damals gekostet hat im Vergleich zur Logo/Easy... 😱
... nur für Licht und Rollläden...


----------



## hucki (27 Mai 2022)

foierstoss schrieb:


> Wie ist denn euer Plan B falls die CPU/der Server in die Knie geht?


Bei KNX gibt es keine zentrale CPU bzw. zentralen Server, durch deren Ausfall das ganze System lahm gelegt werden könnte.

Einzelne Aktoren oder Sensoren können ausfallen, dann läuft der Rest einfach normal weiter.
Nur der Ausfall der Spannungsversorgung legt eine (oder 2) ganze Linie(n) lahm. Und die ist ohne Software ersetzbar.


----------



## foierstoss (27 Mai 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Bei KNX gibt es keine zentrale CPU bzw. zentralen Server, durch deren Ausfall das ganze System lahm gelegt werden könnte.
> 
> Einzelne Aktoren oder Sensoren können ausfallen, dann läuft der Rest einfach normal weiter.
> Nur der Ausfall der Spannungsversorgung legt eine (oder 2) ganze Linie(n ) lahm. Und die ist ohne Software ersetzbar.


Danke! Das ist eine gute Entscheidungshilfe! 👍🤗


----------

